# Post-Apocalypse Diorama



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Looking for something different to work on after the Moonbus, the opportunity presented itself for a group build with a post-apocalypse theme over on the SFM:UK website.
Guessing that a lot of entries might involve a nuclear war/Mad Max type scenario, I had the idea of creating something more subtle.
The first kit I acquired was the latest Trumpeter Stryker kit, specifically as it depicts an NBC (Nuclear Biological Chemical) variant...










Next up are some figures from Verlinden that were in the sale section at Historex...



















NOTE: I'm fully aware that the figure sets depict suits that differ from the current NBC gear but they're the only ones available and I also think they look pretty cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Work started on the Stryker.....hats off to all those armour modellers who build these kits regularly as they must have the patience of a saint.
I spent three evenings on it and still only constructed the drive train and rear door.
The rear door assembly has over 90 parts, some of which are microscopic. Makes the FineMolds Falcon look like an Airfix kit...























































...over 600 parts and they are all on the outside!....this thing has no interior and the hull is absolutely encrusted in detail. Fiddly doesn't begin to describe it.....no wonder some of these military types are such a humourless lot, it takes a special kind of madness to put these kits together on a regular basis...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Still working on the vehicles but I've also started on the diorama elements.
First up is a building I picked up at the Brampton show, it's most of a MiniArt Lithuanian City Building kit, however I've left off the ruined sections from each end and intend to finish it as something more familiar from the British high street....










For anyone unfamiliar with these kits, they are largely vacformed with some injection items such as windows, doors and railings. They are definitely not for the faint hearted as all the wall sections require cutting out from a sheet and their mating edges sanding prior to assembly...there's about a weeks work in this so far.
The other two buildings that join this one to form a street I'm intending to scratchbuild...watch this space....


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Oh no he's at again 

Seriously though, I really like the concept & theme :thumbsup: What scale is it? I'm guessing 1/32. I will certainly be watching this space! If it's anythike like your moonbus and Flying sub dios it will be also be a piece of artwork. The stryker APC looks terrific 600 pieces! Thats insane I tell you. If that was mine there would be glue blobs etc all over it. Yet yours looks looks like it came from a one piece mould:woohoo: whats your secret??

Cheers,
Alec.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking great so far. I'll be watching this WIP with interest.

Sean


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Forgot to mention the scale is 1/35....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you have not seen it, Mini Art has a beautiful tutorial about assembling and painting their buildigs on their web site


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

nice work .will be looking forward to future postings


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I guess if you are going for something subtle we aren't going to get a full on Zombie Apocalypse type scene...

The first thing that comes to my mind is perhaps something like a scene out of the movie Doomsday. They had 8 wheeled armoured vehicles. Or maybe you could have a Triffid or two in the background. 

You're right BTW, modern armour kits can be very detailed and complex, I still haven't finished my Centauro. Your NBC Stryker looks pretty good so far. Looking forward to seeing the diorama.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I like this idea! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A great idea for a diorama, this will be awesome!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A quick update...

I've added a simple roof structure using some styrene sheet and strip...nothing too detailed as it won't be the focus of the diorama...










I also cut a hole in the wall which should give you a clue to the building's use...










Next is a scratchbuilt ATM...










...installed in the wall...










More soon...:thumbsup:


----------

